# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο 1989 (26 Νοεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Στις 26 Νοεμβρίου το 1989, εγινε το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της WABBA - ΠΕΣΔ
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου, μεταξύ Γκίνη,Κοπαρίδη και Τσιλιγκούδη

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μαχη για την κατηγορία +85 κιλών, μεταξύ Τσιλιγκούδη - Κοπαρίδη, με νικητή τον 1ο

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παρουσίαση του αγώνα έγινε στο περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 93 -Ιούνιος 1990.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

